# İç ve Dış Tehditler > iRAN Oğuz Türkleri: Güney Azerbaycan, Batı Azerbaycan, Doğu Azerbaycan (Başkent Rey: Tehran) >  "Türkiye Müslümanları öldürüyor"

## bozok

*"Türkiye Müslümanları öldürüyor"*



* El Kaide'nin iki numaralı ismi Eymen El Zevahiri'nin 20 dakikalık yeni bir sesli mesajı yayınlandı.*

Ntvmsnbc'nin haberine göre Arapça yayınlanan mesajda El Zevahiri, Türkiye'ye de değindi.

Türkiye'nin Filistin konusundaki tavrını değerlendiren El Kaide lideri, "Türk hükümeti gönderdiği yardım gemileri ile bir yandan Filistinlilere yakınlık gösterirken, diğer yandan İsrail askeri ile işbirliği yapıyor" dedi.

Terör örgütü lideri Türkiye'nin Afganistan'da Müslümanların öldürülmesine ortak olduğunu da iddia etti ve Türk halkına, "hükümete Afganistan'daki güçlerini geri çekme yönünde baskı yapın" uyarısında bulundu.

El Zevahiri mesajında, "Gazze'nin işgalinden ABD, İsrail ve hain Müslüman hükümetler sorumludur" dedi.

MAVİ MARMARA'DA üLENLER İüİN üZGüNüM

Mavi Marmara'da ölen 9 kişi için üzüntü duyduğunu da belirten El Zevahiri'nin 20 dakikalık sesli mesajı, bir internet sitesinde yayınlandı


14:37 | 15 Ağustos 2010 / *MİLLİYET*

----------

